# Looking to Charter with captain in Florida



## Joe_L (Sep 20, 2011)

We will be doing a family trip to Florida soon, and are looking for advice for a 2 day/1 night sailing. My wife and I have done daysails a few times, and our 2 youngs kids love boating. We would like to try out spending a night on a sailboat and initiate our kids to sailing. So far I have found on the internet a place in St-Petersburg called Sailing Florida Charters which seems to have an option for 2 day/1 night sailing with captain. Would this be a good area to try out sailing? Is there a different area that would be better for such an adventure for newbies? Does anyone have other charter companies (with captain) to recommend? What type of weather and sailing experience should we expect in early March? I have many questions and I am sure I there are things I haven't thought of, therefore information and suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I've chartered from Sailing Florida before (and have also taken ASA courses) and would not hesitate to go with them again. Of course, I have a bit of a prejudice for the sailing around the Tampa Bay area, but I really do think it's a good area for newbies.

The reason is that if the wind and the weather is nice you can go out into the gulf and head north or south, depending on your whim. If the weather doesn't cooperate, though, you can stay in the bay and it's big enough that there are still interesting places to sail to.

Good luck.


----------



## eddie nelson (Jul 8, 2011)

I completely agree with denverd. I got asa certified threw sailingflorida in St Pete. I live 14 hours from there and we've been back twice since Oct. 11. The owner Capt Dave is a super nice guy and he will work around what ever Schedule you want. Everyone there at the Vinoy Marina are very friendly and helpful. I absolutely loved anchoring in Desoto Pt just outside of Tampa Bay. Anyway good luck with who ever you decide to go with. The whole Gulf side of Florida is beautiful.


----------

